# RX6010 miserable starting



## DaveBb (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello everyone .... I have a brand new 6010 has about 100 hours on it now. From day one it starts and runs nasty for about 3 or 4 minutes coughing skipping and smoking. It makes no difference if I manual glow plug for longer. On cold days it needs a 20 minute warm up. Also the hydraulic pump has a high pitched sweeeek to it for the first 10 minutes. My dealer has brushed it off as normal. Just wondering is this the norm?


----------



## ChrisK (Jul 20, 2013)

Is this the new 6010 with the Tier 4 engine?


----------



## farmerbudd (May 17, 2010)

The bucket of bolt sound of the engine in a first start application is normal, The injection system uses a pre combustion cup with the glow plug inserted in the cup. With the high compression of the engine it will sound funny when it starts. ( This is Normal ) also the Hyd pumps on these units are large & with cold oil they will make a vibrating high noise until the oil warms up. If any diesel tractor is started cold it is a very good idea to let it warm up for a few, this allows for the head & block to expand evenly. Your Kioti is a good machine don't worry.


----------



## Steve McCarthy (Feb 3, 2019)

This is not like the DK5510 that I own starts easy and clean even two days ago at -8 F. I have noticed that it will not warm up at 1000 rpm’s. Needs at least 1500 to start warming. Your dealer is WRONG!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Let it warm up as previously mentioned, there should be no panic to get going on it right away, unless your tractor shed is on fire. What RPM are you running it at during start up? I fire mine up with perhaps two or more cycles of the glow plugs if it's real cold out, and work the throttle up to 1500+ RPM while it's warming up. Then I ease it out of the shop, let it warm up outside and slowly work the FEL to help warm the oil up before I start working it. Once it's warm, I throttle up to about 2450 rpm to operate. I also plug the tractor it the day I am going to use it and give it a few hours to warm up a little that way before I try to start it. I still get the crackle and popping from the diesel and the pump does let me know it's cold out!


----------



## k7iou (May 8, 2016)

My CK3510 had a recall that involved programming a cold start change due to smoking. My dealer actually traveled 3 hours to my location and programmed the ECU.
I wonder if yours had a similar recall?

Also let it warm up 20 minutes before using it.

Also do you have bypass hoses installed in rear hydraulic connections? If you don’t and you don’t have anything connected and you bump the slide handle for hydrolic power you can burn up your pump.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I see a significant number of start and run problems in the winter with homeowner tractors. Nearly all of them end up as fuel related, iced filter, water content in the fuel high because the owner did not treat the fuel, failed to perform fuel filter service, and usually just let the tractor set outside and absorb water in the diesel. 
Change the fuel filter, use products like Power Service Diesel Kleen with every tank to treat the fuel, Power Service Clear Diesel to eliminate water, and if it has been a year since the last treatment use some Power Service BioKleen to knock the algae out of the tank. Be prepared to replace the filter a couple times after initial treatment if the tractor starts running out of power or becomes hard to start again.
If it is bitter cold, you may also need an anti-gel fuel treatment.


----------

